# Santa was good to me!

## ZennouRyuu

It's Christmas! And for me that means I got a new laptop, a Toshiba 1415-S174.

It's really nice, except one thing, WindowsXP---

So not to beat around the bush, I am asking for anyone who can to please help me out with information about getting Gentoo running on this laptop:

Intel Celeron 1.8Ghz-M

512MB PC2100 RAM

GeForce4Go

NetGear MA401 Wireless NIC (and MR314 wireless router)

Intel PRO/100 VE Integrated NIC 

Toshiba SD-R2212 DVD/CD-RW

Yamaha AC-XG audio device with built in speakers

Two other items I would really like to have functioning are the many HotKeys (like the ones windows would use for Media Player Control) and even more importantly the ACPI.

If you have any information at all about how to get gentoo linux functioning with this system please, by all means let me know. I would really love to be as successful with this laptop on Gentoo as I have been with my desktop.

Thank you all for your time, and have a happy holiday season,

--ZennouRyuu

----------

## pilla

Take a look at http://www.linux-on-laptops.com. It is a good resource for laptop-related issues and configurations.

----------

## oniq

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> Take a look at http://www.linux-on-laptops.com. It is a good resource for laptop-related issues and configurations.

 

I wish they'd just update that website so I wouldn't have to work on linuxonthego.com  :Smile:   Soon we will have an updated version of that site.  :Smile: 

And to stay on topic... lucky you!  You should just give it a try, thats what I did with my laptop and now I'm running Gentoo.. ONLY.  Windows XP would crash every couple of hours, what a mess.  Have had 41+ day uptimes with this laptop.  The only thing I would look into would be your wireless nic as the support for those is a little sketchy right now.

----------

## ZennouRyuu

 *oniq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I wish they'd just update that website so I wouldn't have to work on linuxonthego.com   Soon we will have an updated version of that site. 
> 
> 

 

Agreed, I have dug around, and found that my wireless NIC even has some official drivers from netgear (yay!) but i still worry about ACPI support, and to a lesser extent the hotkeys on my laptop, I think that I may just take the plunge after the 1.4 release

BTW, what is up with Gentoo 1.4 RC2 ?? Where did net-setup tools go??

----------

## oniq

ACPI is so new it works for some laptops and others it does not.  For me it worked in 1.2, but 1.4rc1 it doesn't  (don't know why....).  I tried formatting my drive and going back to XP.. but it crashed.. TWICE within 2 hours.   I don't need ACPI THAT much.  I'd rather have a stable laptop.

----------

## ZennouRyuu

I understand entirely, but I would really love to be able to use all of the cool things my laptop was designed to do, but you make a great point about stability vs some features that we can technically do without.

and BTW what is linuxonthego ? are you making it, perhaps a replacement for linux-on-laptops?

----------

## oniq

 *ZennouRyuu wrote:*   

> I understand entirely, but I would really love to be able to use all of the cool things my laptop was designed to do, but you make a great point about stability vs some features that we can technically do without.
> 
> and BTW what is linuxonthego ? are you making it, perhaps a replacement for linux-on-laptops?

 

Slowly but surely, yes.  :Smile:   Hopefully have a launch early next month.  Working on some PHP for it right now, actually.  Got a design pretty much set.  Plan on looking for hosting soon too.  I loved the idea of linux-on-laptops, and submitted my laptop.  I even offered to help out with his site and with the submissions, but no responses.

----------

## ZennouRyuu

awesome, I look forward to seeing it take over where l-o-l left off, if you need any help that a standard html coder can do, i would be glad to help.

also if you accept submissions, I will gladly put together a howto for my laptop (that is if i can get it working   :Wink:  )

----------

## oniq

 *ZennouRyuu wrote:*   

> awesome, I look forward to seeing it take over where l-o-l left off, if you need any help that a standard html coder can do, i would be glad to help.
> 
> also if you accept submissions, I will gladly put together a howto for my laptop (that is if i can get it working   )

 

Submissions is what it will be based off, everyone will submit his or her website.  Not really looking for any help with HTML, but need some graphics possibly.  I would appreciate your submission and I'll let you know when I'm up and running (should be soon  :Smile: ).

----------

## ZennouRyuu

Cool, now I have an inspiration for getting Gentoo up and running on my lappy here. Will the site be only for Gentoo laptops or all linux distros, I ask because I have a friend who uses Drake on his IBook and some compaq laptop I'm sure he would be willing to submit as well.

----------

## oniq

All distributions, and not just laptops all mobile devices (handhelds, laptops, tablet pcs, etc.).  Support will probably get me to finish earlier, I'll work on it this weekend as much as I can.  :Smile: 

----------

## pilla

Maybe I will post a mini-Howto for the Thinkpad T23, if I can break the inertia  :Cool: 

----------

